# SLF



## Mouse (Sep 4, 2007)

stiff little fingers is coming back to the US in November for a short tour. 

I'm going to see them in DC. 


can't fuckin wait. last time they come to the US I was on the west coast and missed it all.  but not this time.


----------



## Exile (Sep 4, 2007)

wow they playing the east this year?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2007)

for the most part yep


November USA Tour SLF bring the Inflammable Material tour to the U.S.!

Nov 11 -- Boston: Paradise Theater
967 Commonwealth Avenue, Tel: 617-562-8820

Nov 12 -- New York City: HighLine Club
431 W 16th St, Tel: (212) 414-5994

Nov 13 -- Philadelphia: World Cafe
3025 Walnut St, Tel: 215-222-1400

Nov 15 -- Washington DC: Black Cat
1811 14th St , N.W., Tel: 202.667.7960 Tickets $15, available online from http://www.ticketmaster.com

Nov 16 -- Cleveland: Grog Shop
2785 Euclid Hts blvd, Tel: 216-321-5588

Nov 17 -- Chicago: Venue to be announced
Details to come

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/09/05 05:36


----------

